# Dressage saddles for thoroughbred - recommendations



## lmp (1 November 2006)

I was wondering whether anyone could recommend any particular make of dressage saddle which you have found suitable for a thoroughbred?  I'm only at prelim level but am considering getting one (second hand leather/possibly even synthetic).  Obviously need to take my shape into consideration too - i'm 5ft 4, average weight but with fairly short legs! 

Thanks!!


----------



## beh (1 November 2006)

For my old TB we had a Throwgood hi-wither GP, it wasnt a dressage but i think they do one in that model. very reasonably priced too (well the GP one was)


----------



## kerrylou123 (1 November 2006)

i bought a dressage saddle from ebay for my high withered TB.  A bit of a risk i know, but i bought a synthetic griffin one, althought it has a leather look to it and fits a treat!  Olny cost me £50 too, and was brand new,  which i thought was a bargin!


----------



## samp (1 November 2006)

Wintec pro dressage is a good one. had a but back head so fits high withered


----------



## Baileysno1 (1 November 2006)

I used a wintec pro dressage on my vetran TB and also meant I could change the gullet when he went skinny in winter. You're looking at about around the £200 mark for a second hand one but would really reccomend.


----------



## racingdemon (1 November 2006)

i have a wintec isabell for my whippet like TB, it is great &amp; he's actually gone up 2 width sizes from musclling up since he's had it as it fits so much better than his old one (if that makes sense) I really like that it can be adjusted!


----------



## Sparklet (1 November 2006)

I have had two TB and was never able to get a wintec to fit.  The biggest mistake when fitting a high withered TB is to go for a narrow fit of saddle in order to get wither clearance - all you end up with is a saddle that pinches across the withers and pressure points at each side.

TB's are not easy to fit and a lot of tree's just dont suit them - Albion and Ideal are not too bad but a lot of them just end up tipping you back because of the height needed at the front.

By the way - wintec have very small panels so you dont have a lot of weight bearing surface - maybe not so bad for a rounded cob type because it sits down more but not so good for a high withered horse.


----------



## air78 (1 November 2006)

I agree about the wintecs not being great, and have also tried the Bates saddles, but none have been right on my TB (v. skinny, high withered)
The Ideal Jessica has a really 'curvy' tree which can be good on TB's, and i have a Passier jump saddle which fits my boy well.
I have just ordered a WOW, which i hope will be perfect! It was great when i tried it- loads of clearence, and i hope it will be really comfy for him, as it has lovely big pannels.


----------



## spudsmum (1 November 2006)

I use an Ideal Jessica Dressage on mine which is fab! Really nice to ride in and has fitted all my TB's a treat!


----------



## Iestyn (1 November 2006)

For the life of me I can't remember what make my dressage saddle is - but my TB takes a med-wide anyways, so not a typical TB shape. I got mine second-hand from Derby House. I boxed him up there (but we're only 40mins away) and they had a range of saddles for me to try. I've been told that synthetic saddles aren't really suited for TB's - they're budget saddles that have been designed for the average Riding Club horse (by average I mean type) which has tended to be a TBx or Irish types - their barrell is rounder that yr typical TB. It might have been a generalisation, but I haven't found a synthetic saddle to fit my TB yet!


----------



## LEC (1 November 2006)

My TB is a MW and I have a Baines dressage saddle which fits really well especially as he is high withered. It was 2nd hand and did not cost too much.


----------



## eventingdiva (2 November 2006)

My high withered TB was in a Kieffer dressage saddle, until her owner brought her an ideal jessica a few months ago. both fit her well, but the ideal is lots nicer to ride in.
...shame i havent sold my kieffer yet... x


----------

